# Anyone transfering this week?



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi all!

I had my lining scan on Friday and my lining was 9.8. I'm waiting on the embryologist calling today to tell us if we are doing a 3 day transfer Wednesday or a 5 day transfer Friday. 

We had 6, day 1 embies frozen after ohss which I believe we're defrosted yesterday so should find out how many survived today also! 

So a mixture of feeling today!

Is anyone else having their transfer this week?

Orla x


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi there, i am having my transfer on friday, we have 5 frosties and are thawing all five to get the best two to put back...wishin you lots of luck xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi mrs ks

I'm having tf on Friday also!

We defrosted all 6 and 4 survived so taking all 4 to blast on Friday! Hoping that we will still have 2 at that point to transfer! 

Orla


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Bet u feel really nervous now theyre thawed an you have to wait til fri!

Ours are being thawed tmoro (thurs) morning and i am a nervous wreck already! Cant wait for that fonecall!

Xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes i keep thinking "oh I hope they are doing ok" my clinics doesn't  phone every day so I don't get up dates! My trust is in their hands! I'm in at 11.30 tomorrow!

I hope all goes well with the defrost today, good luck!

Orla


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Orla,
Embryologist called this morning, all 5 survived the thaw this morning so wont hear from them now until we arrivr at clinic for 9am tmoro, he said all were perfect and still had the same amount of cells apart from one 8 cell which had gone to a 7 cell but he said not to worry as it still looks lovely. Such a hard day today just wish it was tmoro already!

U must be going crazy waiting all week! 

Good Luck for tmoro, let me know how u get on xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

That's fantastic news bet your thrilled!

I've been on the progesterone since Saturday and still on hrt so trying to keep a note of all my systems so I know what to not look too much into lol!

I'm in tomorrow at 11.30 so ill keep you updated!

Orla x


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Me too, HRT has brought me out in the most horrendous spots and the pessaries are just awful to your tummy arent they.

Ive thought non stop today about how our embryos are gettin on god knows how you have done it all week.

Well fingers crossed for both of us tmoro xxx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Ooh so excited today is home coming day! Our embies will be back on their mothership!

Good luck for 9.00am 

Orla x


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi orla, hope all went well for u.

I am bk home with two perfect embies on board 

They didnt refreeze the remaining 3 as they were quite slow growing. I am amazed all survived!!

Felt like deja vu because last ET alls i complained about was bursting to go the loo and thats all i done today 

Test day is 26th july, 2 wks today xxx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello

I'm just out and having a spot of lunch. Have 1 top grad blast and 1 morula on board!

All seems very surreal test day is same as yours 26th!

Do you think you will hold out to then to test?

Orla


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

I managed to wait til test day last time, i think i may test one day early.

What about you?

Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh I'm a testaholic! I think I'm going to start testing from next Friday  !

How was your transfer? Mine was quite sore this time and I have had a few on and off stitches since. 

My mil is having a party tomorrow for all the family and we haven't told anyone that we have gone through fet this time so I'm going to have to pretend to drink   haha

Hope you are enjoying the sun!

Orla x


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Orla,

Transfer was fine, the urge to wee took away amy nerves haha, how was yours?

How are you feeling today?

I am already going crazy! Since about 7pm last night ive had really really light brown stuff (sorry tmi) when i go the loo so i am panicking! Didnt have this last time. I do think it may be too early for it to be anything bad so it could well be jut from the procedure itself, think its too early for implantation as the embryos would only be day 6 now, so i am sending myself loopy already! 
I am having light period pain which i had last time.

Hope you're ok xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello

I wouldn't worry about the discharge I had it the first time. It will be from your cervix being agitated from the cattier yesterday!

Mine was really sore I don't ever remember it being so sore! Today I have been having a few twinges but at about 5pm I had some shooting pains on my right side! Very sore. 

Too early to be implantation so putting it down to yesterday!

I have sneaked away early from the party as every one it getting drunk and I hate drunk people when I'm not in the same place 

Hope you are having a nice relaxing day!

Orla


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Orla and Mrs KS,

I hope you don't mind me joining you. I had ET yesterday too, I have 2 hatching blasts on board  

xxx


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi orla and bathbelle,

Oh thats made me feel a lot more relaxed about the discharge now uve said that, how long did yours last for last time then? I mean it is just a tiny amount but panicked me because i didnt have it last time.

Yes ive just taken it easy today, already googling away haha. 

Bathbelle, good luck to you too...what clinics are you both at?

Kate xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Welcome bathbelle! What's your test date? 

Mrs ks, mine lasted just that day and then disappeared! Google is my best friend these days!

Orla xx


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi girls,

Orla, My OTD is 26th July but I won't wait that long    

Mrs KS, I'm having treatment at Bath? What about you?

So what have you both been up to this weekend? I've had a really lazy one and just slobbed around eating mars bars ice creams   

xxx


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

We are all due to test the same day   

I held out til OTD last time but might do just a day early this time, my husband is a very 'by the book person' lol so will have a good old moan if I talk about testing early!! When is the earliest we would get a correct result on a test do you both think? 

We are at James Cook in Middlesbrough.

Either of you had anything to report yet? I am just having slight period pain which I had last time.

I've had a lazy wkend too, haven't left the house haha, just enjoyed lounging around the garden in the sun!

Kate xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Morning all today we are 3dp5dt 

So Saturday went well! I presented to take swigs out of a bottle of beer the my dp found some none alcoholic wine which I think fooled everyone. Left at about 7.30 as I said that the bod was sick so chilled out in front of the tv for the rest of the evening!

Sunday we went back with the dogs and one was sick a my inlaws! Just made my whole store more believable 

So no really symptoms to talk about! My right side feels tight like I have done a million sit-ups but that's it!

I have googled how early people test after a 5dt and get their bfp and it seems to be at 5/6 dp. This was around the same time I got my last 2 bp so sounds about right but you did have to squint to see then  I'm thinking about testing this Friday which would be 7dpt but won't be disappointed if I don't see anything!

When do you think you will test bathbelle?

Orla x


----------



## PoPs. (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi girls. There are quite a few of us cycling on the FET cycle buddies if you want to join us :0)

I had my ET last week and OTD is Friday :0)

I think this is the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=303686.690

PoPs x


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks pops x

Hi orla, well done to your dog then hey 
Oh see if i tested that early i would be devastated if i got a bfn so will defo hold out until the following wk lol.

That brown stuffs well an truly gone so only last a day thank god, still just slight period pain and sometimes a heavy feeling in my uterus but thts it really!

Xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks pops!

Mrs KS I have the same feelings as you it's a dull awareness of my uterus! I don't know if its all in my head though!

Orla


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi girls,

I'm getting an odd twinge in my uterus but not much. I'm also constantly on the loo for a wee (but I've been drinking lots because its so hot) and I keep feeling faint which is a usual pg sign for me but I have been feeling like it a lot lately  

Mrs KS, Pleased the brown discharge has gone.  Any discharge at this stage is scarey but its quite common.
You asked about when would be the earliest to test. Well, they say you can get an accurate test 14 dpo, which for us would be next Sunday. Lots of clinics have otd as 14 dpo but it seems yours, like mine and Orla's, prefer a longer wait.

Orla, I'm pleased the party went ok and no-one realised you weren't drinking before you managed to make your quick exit, and what a clever dog, puking on cue like that the following day   You asked when I would start testing    what me testing early??    well,   I've started    Of course it was a bfn     On my last FET I started getting positives 5dp6dt.  I used a cheapy internet test today so I will pop to the shops tomorrow and pick up some early response tests   

PoPs, thanks x

xxx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Ooh that's interesting! Was your last cycle a fet or a fresh one?

Orla x


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Medicated FET. Sadly it ended in a MC


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

I think my theory for test on Friday works out as I tested 8and9dp3dt  and got bfp so this would work out at 6 and 7dp5dt or in your case 5dp6dt. Want to try and hold out to 7dp


----------



## angelmay2010 (Jun 11, 2013)

hello had scan today its at 7mm which the clinc says this is ok to transfer so waiting for a call either thursday or saturday  to have embies put back                                     sending lots of baby dust to you all xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh angelmay you must be getting excited! What day were your embies frozen on and how many are you defrosting?


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi girls how are you all feeling today? I've been very bloated today and have been burping since mid morning feeling a bit sicky don't know if I have a bug or if its a symptom! 

Bathbell have you tested anymore?


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

I feel ok, same as i felt last time really which was really bloated after eating amd period pain on and off, now i dont know if its the same as last time because of the drugs or because its worked, head games have begun!! Sends you crazy thinking this two wks doesnt it xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Well because I was feeling sick yesterday I decided to test today  wasn't expecting to see much as it way too early so my hopes weren't built up!

So peed in a cup and dipped a frer and a line appeared faint but a line omg! Not sure if I could believe it so I did a clear blue digital thinking there is no way anything will show as they aren't as early and I got a bfp 1-2 weeks!

This is now my 3rd time getting here so I hope this one sticks about  will test again Friday as planned!

Mrs ks your symptoms seem the same as mine so   you get your bfp!

Bathbell and angelmay I hope you are keeping well x

Orla x


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Omg wow congratulations  oh i really wana test now but i am too scared haha xx


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Congratulations Orla,     fantastic news. How many did you have put back? Testing positive so early maybe it's twins


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha I had 2 put back! Really nervous as don't want to let myself get excited! Started baby aspirin today so praying that the one or two that have implanted will stick! Spoke with nurse at gp to see if the will do beta to ensure hcg in increasing correctly so booked in for Friday!  

 I hope u all get your positive's when u test!

Orla x


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Well i was so impatient after hearing your good news Orla that i got home and done a test myself haha- very unlike me! Told myself if there was no line then not to be down as its not my first wee of the day and i am only 5 days after transfer, anyway snook upstairs (didnt wana tell my husband) and used a cheapo test off the clinic and theres a mega faint line, i had to squint to see it so now i feel all giddy!! I dont have any clear blues at home so feel like i need to rush out and buy one!! Xx


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Yay Mrs KS, Quick go to the shop and buy a clear blue digi


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Omg just been and bought a clearblue- 1-2 weeks pregnant!!!!! My legs are shakin!! Never thought i would be this lucky twice over!! Xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Omg omg omg! I'm sooooo happy for you omg omg! I can't believe this that's the same as me! 


Hehehe


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

I never imagined you could get a bfp after this many days! Xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Mrs KS are you going to test again before otd?


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes i will probs test a few times before otd, what about u? Xx


----------



## angelmay2010 (Jun 11, 2013)

waiting fot phone call from ivf wales either tomorrow or saturday for transfer i am a nervous wreak   just   they survive              enyone else waiting for that call ?


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Angelmay! I hope you get some   new soon and that all your embies have come through!

Mrs KS I haven't tested this morning but will do tomorrow before I go to see the nurse to get my beta done! Still having the same symptoms burpy and heavy bloated feeling. I have noticed that I am peeing more! How are you feeling?

Bathbelle how have you been any symptoms yet?

Orla xx


----------



## angelmay2010 (Jun 11, 2013)

hello my two embies are on board        had them put back today now the 2 week wait              good luck to all of you x


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Angelemay you're pupo congratulations!

   it works x


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Morning,

Angelmay, Congratulations on being PUPO. You have certainly joined a lucky thread here so everything crossed for you too xx

Orla,  Good luck for your beta test today.

I did a test yesterday, it had a really really faint line, I actually thought it may be an evap line as it was that faint, so I went and bought some clear blue digis and I got a pregnant 1-2 weeks this morning   Really   it sticks around this time xx


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow congrats bathbelle  

Good luck angelmay  

Let us know how you get on with your beta today Orla!

Ive tested 4 times since wednesday just to make sure haha xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh bathbelle!      that the stick for all of us!

I'm not going to get my beta results till Tuesday as it the weekend and as its a bank holiday in dundee 

Did a test this morning as it good and dark. Clear blue said pregnant really quickly and just took time to come up with 1-2 weeks!

I'm on such tender hooks just hope this is a good strong healthy pregancy


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

I feel very nervous too, think once i get to OTD i will feel better! Xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm holding that when I get to scan and get a healty heart beat I might feel better


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi girls,

Any symptoms yet?

I've been feeling a bit sick and have been very dizzy and tired but not much else. 

xxx


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi bath belle, well I've been having slight waves of a sicky feeling a few times thru out the day, I had this last time too, but don't know if that's down to pregnancy or pessaries?!

It still hasn't sunk in, do you girls feel the same? I feel like I am dreaming! Just can't wait til OTD now to get the ball rolling and calm these nerves! 
Xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Evening girls! 

Hope you both had a nice weekend!

Well I'm still burpy with a bit of heart birn mixed in with sicky feeling! But it comes and goes! I tested again yesterday with clearblue and it came up with 2-3 weeks yesterday 

I'm so nervy and living each day as don't want to build my hopes up! But saying that I've never felt like this last 2 times!

Orla x


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Thats good about the 2-3 Orla, i tested again today and mine was still 1-2!  My embies were only day 4 when transferred so will keep testing everyday checking for 2-3! Thought by testing early and getting a bfp i would calm down but ive turned into a panicking testaholic haha xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

It's funny there should be a survival kit for getting through the 2ww! The amount of money we spend on pregancy tests is crazy!


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

I am off to buy some more tmoro too! Haha. Think i will be testing everyday til Fri! Think it would have been easier to wait out a bit rather than be impatient! Xx


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi girls,

Yep I need to buy more tests too   Going to phone the clinic tomorrow and get a date for a scan  

I'm at work at the moment and just can't get motivated this morning so I spent an hour working out how much leave I had and when I can go on maternity leave      

xxx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Oooh when do you think you would go off? I haven't even thought about stuff like that! Would your clinics still give you your date before Friday?

Orla x


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

I tested again this morning, i am obsessed haha, it now shows 2-3 weeks  feel much happier now knowing my levels are increasing and i worked out i should be exactly 4 wks today so that test proves me right!!

Exciting times for us all!

Bathbelle will your clinic still book you a scan before OTD?

Ive got a GP appt thurs as i need more hrt, so presume they will book me in with midwife then!

Xx


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi girls,

Yes my clinic will book a scan before OTD. A BFP is a BFP  

Orla, I will start mat leave   the week before the baby is due so around 24th March, but with all my annual leave I will finish work around valentines   Is it tomorrow you get your blood test results?  

Mrs KS, Can you get the HRT on the NHS if you've had private tx? (I'm assuming you've had private as you have a ds). I've always had to pay for my drugs on a private prescription   Although I have a GP appointment tomorrow so I think I will be cheeky and ask. I'm also on injectable blood thinners which are about £4 a day and I need to take them until 12 weeks so it would save me a packet if I could get them on the NHS.

xxx


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi bathbelle, ooh thats interesting about your clinic, i may well give mine a ring tmoro and see what they say!

Well the nurse at our clinic told me i will get them on NHS as all prescriptions are free when you're pregnant

Xx


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Hi there.

I  had my transfer today. So exciting 

How are you girls doing? Anyone here doing a natural FET?


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry to jump onto your thread ladies I wasn't sure where to post
I had transfer today . Do I change my multivitamin ? I'm currently taking the Pregnacare Conception brand. Do I now move onto pregnacare pregnancy ?

I'm not even sure of the difference!
Had thoughts would be much appreciated
And congrats on all the BFP's! How lucky is this thread??!

Xx


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Thats interesting Mrs KS, as I've always had to pay, even when pg with my DS   I didn't think you got it free until you got your maternity exemption from the midwife, but I'm probably wrong. I'm going to ask the GP tomorrow so I'll let you know how I get on   That'll save me £200 in blood thinners alone so what with prognova, cyclogest and steriods on prescription I'll have saved a packet, so thank you for mentioning   Fingers crossed they let me have them.  xxx

Hi Purple Apple and Calyspo, Congratulations on being PUPO. Fingers crossed for your 2wws and I hope you are both as lucky as we have all been so far. 

Purple Apple, I had a medicated FET.

Calypso, I'm not sure.

xxx


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Good Luck girls who have had their transfers today!

Purple apple, my FET was medicated xx 

Calypso , the vitamins i took before transfer are the same a what i take now, the sanatogen ones, they say on front of btl they are for before conception and whilst pregnant xx

Bathbelle, i hope i do get them free! Nurse definitely said free.

Last time i got things on prescription before i got my exemption certificate xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi girls!

Welcome calypso I'm only taking a normal multi vitamin but have been prescribed 5mg of frolic which I have been on a while so I can't rally answer your question! I hope that this thread is luck for you as it has been for us so far! We are hoping for 100% scucess rate  

Purple apple congratulations on being pupo! Again I hope that this proves to be successful for you 

I'm up in Scotland so my prescriptions should be free! I'm going to see the nurse tomorrow and I have also just realised that I will run out of hrt Friday   so will needy to speak to the doctor soon! 

Hope this week will run smoothly for us all!  

Orla x


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Orla, how did you get on with your beta? Xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Morning girls

So after a lot of googling I was praying that my bloods on Friday woud come back between 25 and 50 if they were at 50 I would be over the moon. Just left the nurse and they are 136!!!! Can not believe it!

Just called acu and have my 6 week scan booked for the 7th August and have my first midwife appointment 21st!

So the next 2ww begins!

Any news girls ?

Orla x


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow amazing!! Bet you are thrilled Orla!

I might give my clinic a ring see what they say! 

Xx


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Ive just rung my clinic and they said i have to ring bk on Fri! Gggrrr!! Xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

My last 2 cycles I was with care Manchester and they would not even take me on before otd


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

The nurse annoyed me actually, she said to ring bk fri and said " i mean if you went to see a GP now they wouldnt take you serious"!!!!! How damn rude is that!! But then a minute later she said "nothing will change so dont do anymore tests just ring us back fri"

Anyway, so glad you have managed to book your scan and got he ball rolling 

Xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

That's completely out of order! How rude!


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

I know! Ive never been particularly fussed on this nurse anyway but they should really think before they speak shouldnt they! Xx


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Girls,

Great news Orla   You mentioned in a post that you are taking a regular multi-vit, you need to make sure that it doesn't have any Vitamin A in in it   

Mrs KS, What is that nurse like   I went to the GP today (not about being pg, about a weird rash I have, but I mentioned being pg) and he took me totally seriously and recorded my pregnancy and due date  

Well at the GP today I asked if I could have the drugs on NHS and was told a big fat NO! They may let me have the fragmin (injectable blood thinners) as it isn't related to the ivf specifically but will get back to me by Thursday.  I hope they do as its so expensive, but I've decided if I don't get it I'm going to appeal.  I did get my prescription for a rash for free though   

I have phoned my clinic and left a message but no one has got back to me yet   I just want to get the scan date


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh really thats terrible about having to pay! If they make me pay on thurs at GPs i will be ringing the clinic to complain an will also complain to the doctor! Feel in a complaining mood now that nurse has annoyed me haha xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Multi vitamin changes and just bought so pregnacare! 

Bathbelle this process is expensive in its self let along the added extras! Hope you hear soon about your scan!

Orla x


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats on the bloods odineen that's fantastic


I've bought normal pregnacare now . I just wish I'd had same as you and been prescribed some "frolic" acid! Its obviously working wonders on you   although I didn't think we were allowed to do that after transfer  


Thanks for the replies
Did you all take your meds during 2ww at exactly same time? I'm just having a panic on as although my progesterone pessaries are always roughly 12 hours apart, the progynova 4 x a day tends to be a bit -as and when I remember. Is this ok as long as I still get the 4?
I decided to take 2 in morning and 2 at night the last few days to try to be more consistent ( same time I take pessaries) but then got into a flap about maybe I need to space them all out more?? What does everyone else think?


Questions questions questions you can lose the plot with this ivf business !
X


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Calypso, I take 2 x progynova and 1 x cyclogest pessary when I wake, so any time between 4am and 8am and then 2 x progynova, 1 x vitamin, 2 x prednisoline, 1 x aspirin, 1 x cyclogest pessary and 1 fragmin injection at 6-6:30pm.  

lol at the frolic acid, I missed that one.  

Orla, Tell me about the expense, I daren't added up how much we've spent in total   But its all worth it when you have that gorgeous bubba in your arms  

Mrs KS, Good for you for complaining. I said to the GP that I knew of others that got it on the NHS but he said it was down to individual PCTs, or whatever they are called these days   Unfortunately the area I live in funds next to nothing  with regards to fertility 

Well the baby definitely doesn't like my favourite ben and jerrys chocolate brownie ice cream!

xxx


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Had the phone call from the clinic. My scan is 14th August, seems like ages away   They did want to do it on 16th but we are going away then and I working on 15th so they agreed to do it a couple of days early. It was my favourite nurse that phoned me, and bless her she got all emotional.


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Girls,

Calypso, i take my HRT 1 tablet at breakfast, lunch, tea and bed. I do the pessaries 1 when i wake up and the other around 8pm.

Fab news about your scan bathbelle!!

I remember from last time when i rung my clinic on otd they told me to ring bk the following wk to book my scan so i know i will have to wait until next wk to get a date, boohoo!! 
Wishing the days away now! 

Xx


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi girls, just wanted to ask- have u both still been testing everyday? Well i have just to make sure lol! 

So i got up this morning, had my first wee, then half hr later went for another wee and done the clearblue on that second wee, it only came up 1-2!!! When it started 2-3 on mon which is exactly right. Went into a state of panic flew out to tescos bought another 4 clearblues, came bk done another wee and it went bk to 2-3 thank god!!!!!

Think it was just because that second wee was so close to the first one why it was like that, really panicked! Just wish i could stop testing!!


Xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi mrs kt I tested this morning 1st pee and it was 2-3 you need to be carefull as your pee may be diluted!

I'm not testing again till Friday!

Orla x


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi girls,

Mrs KS, No I've stopped testing now. I'll test on Friday with the test the clinic gave me and then I will probably test next Tuesday on a clearblue digi, hoping that it will say 3 weeks + then that will be it.  I'm up several times in the night for a pee now so I'm not sure which pee to use  


GP phoned last night to say I could have the fragmin on the NHS due to my previous miscarriages. I went to pick up the prescription today and it wasn't behind the counter   so I went to the chemist in case the gp put it in for me (sometimes they do) but they hadn't got it. I went back to the surgery, it was on the computer luckily and the receptionist printed it off again for me, but luckily she checked before getting it signed as he'd only given me 10 injections, I need 51, so she got it amended (only to 40 mind, not the full 51  ) but then the chemist didn't have enough in stock, so I have some and will pick up the rest of my order next week    What a palava!

xxx


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi girls,

Cant believe its OTD tmoro!! I know we all tested early but hasnt the past fortnight dragged?!

Ive just been to see GP and i am furious! What is it with people annoying me this wk?!
I told the doctor we had a positive result from FET and she said to me " well its very early days so dont get excited and i wouldnt tell the world because the miscarriage rate in early pregnancy is very high"!!!!!!

Isnt that disgusting! I burst into tears thru sheer shock and told her i was disgusted she had saidthat to me and she was out of order, she was very apologetic and didnt mean to upset me...what did she think i was going to do after her saying that to me!

Anyway, i got my hrt & pessaries and didnt pay for them so least i disnt have to complain about that lol

Xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello

Mrs KS! I can't believe you dr said that to you! How f***ing stupid! Like we are already aware of the risk! How bloody disgusting behaviour in such a delicate situation!

If its any consolation I cried twice yesterday. First was another department in work that was being really useless and then because the doctor had not sorted my prescription! So I got home and went to bed for a bit!

Tomorrow is the first big mile stone and then the next 2/3 week wait begins!

Orla


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Least i'm not the only hormonal one then haha. I am still shocked the doctor said tht to me!

Yes tmoro is most definitely a milestone just wish the days would go a bit quicker!

Xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Morning mrs ks and bathbelle today is otd!!! (And the crowd goes wild)

Did my test this morning the last one I'm doing! The hospital test I got a positive and the clear blue I had worked out I should still only be 2-3 weeks but came up 3+. So I'm quite happy with that. As I said I'm not going to be doing any more tests as my supply has run out and I'm refusing to buy any more 

I hope that you are both happy with your results and the next wait isn't too long for you  I have 12 long days to go before I see my little baby(s)! I hope that it runs smoothly with out any hiccups! 

Let us know when you scan date is mrs ks!

Every one else I hope your 2ww is not driving you too crazy!

Orla x


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Mrs k
I cannot believe your dr said that to you
Because I'm sure you had no idea that miscarriages happen in early pregnancy. What a cow
Result on the free HRT and pessaries tho but honestly it beggars believe how insensitive some people can be

Congrats odineen you are now official! Step away from the hpt's and watch clear blue profits nose dive 

Well nothing much to report from me I'm 4dp3dt I've had cramps and twinges pretty much since ET and yesterday very snappy. It's all the hormones I'm sure but trying to convince myself these are implantation cramps 

My OTD is 5th aug
I don't think ill make it til then ...

Have a great day all
Calypso
Xx


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow 3+ orla!!

Mine is only showing 1-2 (( i told nurses this morning an they said that is fine that its normal because i am so early on but i am in such a panic!! Ive done 3 tests today and all have shown 1-2  it should definitely be showing 2-3 shouldnt it. Praying ive just got hcg levels on the low side but all is still normal xx


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Well ive rung clinic back in floods of tears after googling ALL morning about clearblues and hcg levels, had a good cry to the nurse and do now feel better. Was so convinced in my head for clearblue to change from 2-3 to 1-2 that something must br wrong but as te nurse said ive been testing at completely different times of day and when i tested this morning i had already been up for a wee in middle of night so when i done the test at 7am my wee hadnt been concentrated enough amd they advise a wee after 8hrs!!

She said my levels are obviously borderline and i just need to concentrate on the Pregnant amd not the numbers! 
She told me to stop testing but i dot know if i will be able to but i know i am just torturing myself! There is no reason why anything should be wrong i am just over analysing numbers and levels!

Xx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Mrs kt where do I begin! First of all I understand how this could easily mess with your head! Each batch is different and measures different levels however this is not a reason to keep testing. There is also the fact that you are using different levels of concentrated urine. Maybe you should ask to get your bloods done?

Calypso I had loads of cramps and twinges since transfer. Not as much but still getting them!

Orla x


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Morning,

Mrs KS,   I know it's hard hun, but I too would stop testing. If you are really desperate, I would ask the clinic or GP to do your bloods to check that they are still rising   Have you got a scan date yet?

Orla, Wow 3+ already. I reckon you've got twins on board   

Calypso, Hoping the next week passes quickly for you  

What's everyones plans for the weekend?

xxx


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello all!

Bathbelle my dp won't let me lift a finger so just catching up on some of the weeks tv! I don't think I would mind if I was to have twins but I would be over joyed if I was to have one big healthy baby! 11 days to scan  I just hope I get to it!

Mrs KS I hope today is a lot better for you! Have you asked for any bloods?

Hope the 2ww is going quickly for the rest of you x

Orla x


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi girls, refuse to buy any more tests, ive spent a fortune this wk!!

I have googled so much these past few days and completely stressed myself out, keep thinking bk to what nurse said so kinda feel ok now, i trust what she says. I think i am thinking too much into the 1-2/2-3 business, i am 4 and a half wk so 1-2 means 3-4 as you know, but i was thinking 3-4wks as in level stops at day 1 of week 4 if that makes sense?! And by stupidly testing at random times ive brought this on myself! Plus, i also thought maybe both embryos had initially implanted but one has now been absorbed or something hence the possible change on hcg levels on clearblue.  God knows. Either way i am keeping well clear of them.

I have to ring bk end of nxt wk to book 7/8wk scan which is what i had to do last time too so feel like i am wishing away this nxt wk just to get my scan date lol.

Hope u all have a lovely wkend xxx


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Ref bloods- nurse did offer me them but she said itll probs jut stress me out more but if i havent calmed down over nxt few days then to go and have bloods done, she 100% believed all is fine, its a very small personal clinic there so i do have a good rapport with them and know i can ring whenever i want. Just going to calm down tho and stop comparing hcg levels and god knows what else because i am sending myself loopy!!


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

I think that's great advise. Every pregnancy is different and no 2 pregnancies are the same. Google is a bad doctor as there are too many contradictory stories.
The best thing for us all is to relax and TRY too enjoy each day as we are all pregnant   (I know easier said than done lol) 

Orla x


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Hi girls, 

congratulations to you       
Today my Clear Blue show Pregnant 1-2 weeks too      I had my transfer last Monday. Do I need to wait until the OTD or call my doctor now?


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Congratulations Purple Apple     No need to phone GP yet, unless you need drugs from them. Give your clinic a call and they'll book you in for a scan   When's OTD?

Orla, Quote "I don't think I would mind if I was to have twins but I would be over joyed if I was to have one big healthy baby!" Not too big I hope - ouch!

Mrs KS, How are you? Have you tested anymore?  

AFM -  Morning sickness has kicked in


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Bathbelle. My doctor is going on a holiday this weekend for 2 weeks then I am going on a holiday so I can only see him at the end of this month. I was told to wait for two weeks to test so it makes the OTD next Monday.


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Purple-Apple, At my surgery, there is no need to see the GP at all, you just tell the receptionist you are pregnant and she gives you a pack with the nhs pregnancy book, a number to phone when you are x weeks (can't remember number but I think it's about 8 weeks) and a few other numbers (Midwifes, Health Visitor, EPAU etc)   May be worth giving your surgery a call though to see what their procedure is   Where are you going on holiday?


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Congratulations purple apple   
Bathbelle I'm with you in the morning sickness club but can't complain as I've had a bit of spotting, it's brown and really light so the morning sickness is keeping me positive.    
Am also experiencing really sore boobs.
Hope your keeping well x


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Omg purple apple ! CONGRATULATIONS!
I've said it already but how lucky is this thread?!

It looks like we both had transfer same day? Last Monday?
I'm not supposed to test until next Monday
I have to say , you are doing absolutely nothing to encourage me to be good and step away from the pee stick!!!!

Was it a 3 or 5 day transfer?
Well done
Hope everyone is feeling good and mrs k please try to relax it sounds like you have a fab clinic and if they are happy with things try to take that on board. Easier said than done i know. I would be exactly the same
Try to enjoy it

Oh no I really want to test in the morning now!
Aghhhhhhhhh!
How soon did everyone else test positive?
Xx


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Hi there 

thanks everyone . Can`t wait to get to the morning sickness stage  

Calypso, yes I had my transfer last Monday so OTD is next Monday. It was a 5 day transfer. I could not resist testing early.  

     for everyone


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Mine was 3 day so I'm definitely going to try to hold back a few more days ...
I've had twinges and cramps every day but I'm told that could just be the progesterone support so I'm trying not to read too much into it
How are you feeling?
X


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

I have some cramps and twinges as well. Yes you never know. I am tired as well .Mind you,  I did not have a trigger or any other drugs that could influence the hcg level that is why I dared to test early. Make sure you use FRER or ClearBlue.


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

I didn't have a trigger 
I'm using eggs I had frozen, then ICSI
Which is why I'm now tempted !!
However - now I know yours was a 5 day transfer I will wait another few days
I swore I wasn't going to symptom spot or test early now look at me!
It's enough to drive you round the bend.
How cruel the meds can give you pregnancy symptoms  

This is a very lucky thread I'm praying I have similar luck
How are you doing angel
Xx


----------



## Bringmesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

Evening everyone. Congratulations what a thread! So please for all of you. 

I'm currently pupo with one embie from a fet. Otd on Friday. 4 days to go! Haven't tested yet. No real symptoms other than a bad temperament, lots of pooing (tmi!) and slight waves of nausea but am I just imagining them or are they the pesseries? Every time I go to the loo I'm dreading I see blood!

Oh god when shall I test? Only had a 2dt so don't wanna do it too early but on the other hand why prolong the agony?

Well done and good luck everyone.  
Helen x


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Morning girls!

Calypso you test when you feel ready to!   thoughts and   for your bfp!

Bring me sunshine welcome to this thread! Some people read into the symptoms that you are having as a good sign and others would say it's the drugs! I'd say its a good sign lol! 

For both of you testing early can bring more undue stress with everything that is going on in your body but the choice is yours. If you do just be prepared for a bfn and know that it may be too early! 

Purpleapple - my clinic told me to make an appointment with my midwife for 8ws pg so I have mine booked on the 21st aug. 

Bathbelle- hope you are getting lots of symptoms xxx

Mrs ks -   that every thing is ok!

Nothing to report from me!

Orla x


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Morning ladies

Welcome being me sunshine!
I'm afraid I can't give you any advise about when to test as I'm in the same boat as you ( little behind - my otd is Monday )
Orla thanks for the advise. I think I'm going to test Friday
It sounds like an excuse and that I'm justifying it but its a better day for me as sat sun and min I have things on and you do have to try and plan for the worst.
I transfered Monday 22nd a 3 day transfer so by my calculations this would be 11dp3dt?
Like I mentioned I haven't had a trigger so it should pretty much be right. 
I actually feel like I'm about to start my period and this has made me feel very sad this morning

This whole journey is so up and down only yesterday I had cramps and was absolutely convinced I was pregnant!
Progesterone is very cruel mimicking pregnancy
Hope everyone is well I am going to try and find some PMA
Love to all
X
I


----------



## Bringmesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

Morning calypso. Same for me I'm sure af is going to raise its ugly head but if it is I would rather it just came and didn't prolong the agony! I think today I am 11dp2dt so maybe I can test tomorrow?! Arghhhhhhh! 

Please work!


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I'm off out to buy a hpt to have ready for Friday
Anyone know which are the most sensitive?

Bringmesunshine I think you've done really well getting to 11dp2dt!!!!
And would that mean tomorro is 14dpo which should be ok to test on?
Or am I completely working this our wrong ?
Anyone??
X


----------



## Bringmesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm with you! I had 2dt transfer last Friday so do you start counting the Saturday as day 1?? Confused!


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

I would yes that's how I'm working it out
If anyone knows different please let me know ! 

I'm am now dangerously armed with lots of hpt
I have 4 Asda early response and a clear blue !

I feel absolutely worn out and felt like I was going to faint when I was out shopping.
I'm really hoping this is a positive sign but unfortunately do very much feel like I do before AF appears

This is torture!!!!
X


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Hi there

well done girls for being super patient   
I prefer First response early result preg. test. I love it that by time my line is getting darker so my hcg is going up.  I have tried Boots own one and a big difference. My only problem with clear blue digital is that it will tell you straight if you are pregnant or not and I do not like reading non pregnant so I just used it when the other test showed positive result. 

    for everyone


----------



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello ladies,
I had my transfer today so thought I would join if that's ok. 
We had 1 hatching blast transfered. Feeling very anxious due to early muscarriage in march after my 1st FET. Am praying and hoping that this time it works for us.

Goodluck to all in there 2ww, I hope it's BFP all round, keep positive. Xx


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome cwelsh fingers crossed for you

Hope everyone is well
This morning I caved and poas . I know it's only very early but guess what? I got the faintest line !!  

Is this a Bfp??
I used the asda early response
It's a very faint 2nd line but its definitely there!!!!!

X


----------



## Bringmesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

Congrats calypso! I'd say its a bfp!

I also caved in and poAs but nothing.  Used first response. Hope I have tested too early but doubtful. 

X


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Bring me sunshine

Just edited i hadnt remembered yr dates
Don't worry it's still very early


I'm sure you are still in
One of the other ladies will be along soon with some more advice 

    for both of us
X


----------



## Bringmesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

My otd is this Friday 2nd August. I'm 12dp2dt so not early at all! 😝


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Calypso congratulations   I also started with a faint line and it got darker by time.  

Bringmesunshine you might be still early cause you had a 2dt did`n you ?


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Do you think I've tested too early?
It is only a very faint line.
Could it go away?
I've rang my clinic but they still haven't called back
X


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Calypso - congrats as for today you are pregnant! The little mite just needs to stick around now. The lines all start of as squinters and get darker! Take each day as it comes! Today I'm 5w3d and I'm still thinking that something might go wrong. I think it just comes with the teritory. 

Bring me sunshine. It's not over till otd. We all have had different stage embies put back. Your little ones may just be late implanters! Stay positive as there is still time!

Orla x


----------



## Bringmesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks people. I hope so!


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Girls, I am soo anxious and since yesterday irritable .. I hope it is the hormones . I decided to do a beta HCG. (my clinic does not do it automatically) I do not know hope to stop worrying.


----------



## Bringmesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

Hope it's good news purple. When is your otd? X


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

next Monday.


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Purple apple I don't even know what to say to help you stop worrying! I'm on knicker watch 24/7. I've been spotting since Sunday now but it's only now and then when I wipe very brown yucky colour! I know I should not be worried but you still do!

This time round I've always said take one day at a time and that's what I'm trying to do!

Orla x


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

How is everyone feeling this morning?
Hope everyone is well


Purple apple we have the same otd
for both of us that they stick and grow.
When anyone else tested early and got a faint line did it take a while to appear?
I've tested again this morning and its no darker. Definitely there a pale pink line but it took its time and yesterday's test got stronger by the end of the day
I really hope it's not a chemical.

Yesterday's line is still there at least it hasn't disappeared I've read that can happen with a false positive


I'm so scared I'm building my hopes up for nothing. I alternate between thinking I'm pregnant and feeling happy and convincing myself its a chemical
I feel worn out desperately trying to stay positive
X


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi calypso I didn't test every day try a cb!


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Hi girls, after using up so many tests , yesterday I decided to go for a beta. 
it is 245


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations purple apple!
That's amazing I bet you are so relieved
That's a very good score
How did you get one done? My clinic don't offer one I ve been asked to ring with results on otd than go for a scan in 2 weeks
Can I get gp to do one?
X


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Calypso, yes I feel better 
My clinic does not automatically offered it either but I called them asked for the test and they referred me to a lab where the test was made (68 pounds). Otherwise, I have found (google) some walkin centres where they bloodtest as well but they were more expensive. I am in London though.


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

I think I'm going to ring and ask for one if they sat no ill ask my gp
I would be happy to pay to put me out of my misery!
For some reason although I've had 2 faint positive tests I fell like af on her way  
If my eggs were fertilised with icsi 2 weeks ago today does that mean I would be due on today??


That's such a good result

X


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Calypso, 

If I were you I would also do another home pregnancy test possible the same time you did earlier to compare the line because my got darker in two days. After that I think it is worth asking for a blood test as well to know some numbers. Do not worry about the symptoms I think they are mostly caused by progesterone because I had very similar cramps and sensations when I had a negative and not that I have a positive.  I had a transfer on 22 July and my otd in 2 ws which is next Monday.


----------



## beegey (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi can I joinin the madness? I had my last frozen blast put back on Wednesday.thisis our last ever tx 


So far, trying to rest but have 2dc's so chance will be a fine thing    


Symptom check - 2dp5dt, lightheaded, a very good pg sign for me but on all kinds of crazy immunes drugs and I know it's probably too early anyway. I will be pee sticking from Monday as I need a drip as soon as I get bfp but beta on Friday 9th.


Good luck guys !


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome beegey! Fingers crossed symptoms sound promising...

Purple apple I tested again this morning. It looks pretty much the same a faint pink second line but it appeared quicker. about 2 mins. Still not as dark as the other but definite pink line

At least it's still there

X


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Hope everyone is good today
Well it's official test date and the results are in...
Pregnant!!!!!
Strong line on test and clear blue digital says Pregnant 2-3 weeks
Not sure what that bit means yet!


X


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Yes   well don Calypso  
This is what I found about Clear blue on the net: 1-2 means hcg 50-200, 2-3 hcg 200-2000  and 3+ means over 2000


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Omg that's amazing ! Thank you
X


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

So Calypso, we might give birth on the same day next year


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes this is true  
I haven't even thought that far
What's our due date?

X


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Well I think I need to have a scan but according to http://www.ivf.ca/fet5dayduedate.php 9 April 2014

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi there. I'm also transferring this week tomorrow all going well with thawing! This is my 3rd attempt with the last 2 unsuccessful. My last 2 were 5 day blastie's and this is a 6 day aa grade blastie. I had the scraping done 2 weeks ago which I never had done on the last 2 and they are going to use an embryo glue this time - again a first for me. This is my last blastie - there are no more so please God this works


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you smiling angel
I had the embryo glue and got my bfp today  

X


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Ah congrats Calypso that is fantastic news. I can only dream of a bfp! Fingers crossed


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Hi calypso, how are you doing? Do you know when your first scan is going to be?


----------



## beegey (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Guys!


I have been feeling pg for the last few days and took a FR this morning which was a faint (but there!) bfp! Am stoked but have been here before so trying not to get too excited. I transferred a day 5 embryo last Weds that has me 5dp5dt. Eek!


Good luck to all xx


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi 

Purple apple I'm good thanks, my scan is booked for 20th
How are you doing? When is yours?
I've booked to see my dr for hcg test earliest they can see me for this is next Wednesday which I thought was strange, waiting over a week? My clinic don't do bloods just scan. I'm waiting for the clinic to send me another px as my meds run out Thursday. I got my meds last time from chemist direct ( online) quite a bit cheaper but I don't have enough time to wait for delivery
I've read asda pharmacy are non profit for fertility meds. 
Did I remember reading earlier on this thread that my gp can give me them free of charge as I'm now pregnant ?

Beegey - congratulations!!!!! That's fantastic news. This is defo the luckiest thread ever!
Smiling angel I think you've joined the right thread : ) hope you feeling ok

Love to all
X


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh so glad this is a lucky thread - I REALLY need luck!! Hope everyone having a great day! x


----------



## AUSSIE1 (May 14, 2009)

Hi everyone I have been lurking as I am waiting for my AF to start so I can hopefully have my first FET! Well done on the recent BFP's I have seen and I was just curious to know whether you have had a natural or medication FET when you got your BFP??

Lots of love & luck xx


----------



## beegey (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Calypso. Exciting having a scan booked   


Good luck, Smiling Angel! Why shouldn't you have luck too   


Aussie - I haven't done a fully medicated FET this time, I have been taking 3 progynova tablets a day (eastrogen), cyclogest from about five days prior to transfer. I am also on full immune meds- prednisolone (steroid), intralipids, ivig and clexane. I have done two natural ivf's this year and they were dead easy but unsuccessful for me, purely because I need the immune meds (didn't know that then). But if you ovulate naturally I would def push for a natural cycle. Down ragging sucks and I can't see any good reason for it in FET other than the docs and clinics can organise their diaries easier. Happy to be corrected on that if anyone can see another reason?
What's your protocol Aussie?


----------



## AUSSIE1 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks Beegey! My clinic have recommended a natural FET cycle which to be honest I am pleased yet scared about! I have never done any of this naturally so not being reliant on the drugs is scarey. I do have a regular cycle but have no tubes anymore due to an ectopic and then one cycle led me to have a build up of fluid on the other one.
I saw that you had a faint line yesterday. I think that is right?? I think that is so exciting and wish you lots of luck xc


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Aussie 

This is a natural FET for me. So far so good  First scan 15 August. (6 weeks) It is a lucky thread. 

Go girl and babies  go   

Calypso, are you talking about progesterone ? 

Well done beegey


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Just thought I'd give you an update on my scan! 2 scaks and heart beats!

Hope you are all keeping well x

Orla x


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Orla, Congratulations twins     I thought you had multiples given the digi response  

Congratulations to Purple Apple, Calypso and Beegey    

Good luck Smiling Angel and Aussie.

I had a scan last week too, but an emergency one as I was bleeding. Am pleased to report all is good in womb-world, 1 strong HB and baby measuring bang on dates   Next scan Wednesday


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow orla! Congratulations  
Twice as nice for you  

Bath belle - thanks .  that's great news. I imagine that was a scare but all sounds very well. I bet you are thrilled  

Purple apple - yes progesterone . Sorry I posted a reply but it seems to have gone?!
How are you feeling ? I hope all is well

Hope everyone is well and relaxing this weekend 

My scan isn't until 20th I can't wait...
I have just done another cb digital and it says 3+ weeks
( I've been good and haven't tested since last Monday  
So I'm hoping that's indication that things are developing how they should be

Me and dp had a massive row yesterday . All is ok now but I hope I havent done any harm. I got so upset it was ridiculous. I think it's just a build up of everything all the stress and worry of treatment plus loads of hormone medication  
Hope I haven't scared the babies off! I'm just going to try not to worry about what damage I could have done 
X


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Odeen, congratulations  great news.
Bathbell, I hope everything is fine now.And well done 
Calypso, I am very very irritable and impossible but it is one of the symptoms


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Purple apple - haha pleased its not just me
I'm am getting myself in a state worrying so I m at my gps now waiting for a hcg blood test to try to reassure me

I'm scared stiff as I have no morning sickness whatsoever
I felt more sick when I first started on the progynova 
I'm still very tired and dizzy but that's progesterone symptoms

Purple apple I know you got yours privately tested. Did you get a second test ?

Hope everyone is doing ok
Any news anyone?
X


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Calypso, yes I got a second test as well. No morning sickness here either.
I talked to a very good friend of mine yesterday, mother of two and she says she did not feel sick at all. 
So it is possible, or will happen later.
I am waiting for a scan now (Thursday)


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi

Hope everyone well

I've had my beta hcg result from my gp
It's 6517
She doesn't see the point in repeating as I'm having my scan next Tuesday
As its slower to double after 6000.

I'm desperate to know everything is ok
I was happy with the result as she was pleased with it then I made the mistake of googling this number and the chart I saw on baby med site says its on the low side
Aghhhhhhhhhh! I hate the Internet!!!!!!!

Purple apple if memory serves we transfered same day ? My otd was 5th aug
14d3dt does this mean when I had the test yesterday I was 5 weeks 4 days pregnant??
Any help very gratefully received as I'm trying to work out where I should be ( normal range)

Does anyone know much about hcg levels?

Good luck tomorro for your scan apple. Everything crossed for you
X


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Hi calypso, 

I am 6 weeks preg. according to an online calculator but 
I had a 5dt so that means you are 5 w 5d today I guess. I think
your number is fine. I read somewhere that after 2000 ultrasound 
already shows something and more reliable than bloodtest.  

Odeen and Bathbell how are you?


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you!

Yes where is everyone?
X


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Hi,
I had my first scan today. Heard the heartbeat. One little
baby is sitting in me


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh my goodness!
That's bloomin amazing!
Congratulations apple I'm thrilled for you. Well done
I did think you'd have 2 in there to be honest  

Look after yourself
Mine on Tuesday I can't wait  
X


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi girls 
Sorry for the lack of communication as I've been really under the weather with morning sickness.

I stopped worrying about HCG levels this time around as I was driving me and my partner insane googling last time.
I agree with purple that the scan is more reliable however that doesn't stop the worrying, good luck with the scan Tuesday Calypso  

Congratulations purple on the scan and heartbeat.

I have my mid wife appointment next Wednesday so hope she can give me some morning sickness cures lol wish I wasn't having these symptoms so bad as I'm actually losing weight instead of gaining it!

Orla x


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Hi there,

I have a question. What do you think about having sex
in the first trimester ? Is it safe? I am so worried so Iwould 
not risk it on the other hand it might help to relax,feel good and good for 
the relationship as well...I am on a holiday at the moment...


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi purple

I have heard that it is perfectly safe but that some people bleed after, so we have abstained at the moment as if I saw any blood I would freak out but this is only due to my previous history. 
I wish I was in the mood the constant sickness is not an attractive look and when I do have those fleeting moments of being in the mood my partner is no where to be seen lol
Have a great holiday.
Hope everyone else is keeping well.

Orla x


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi ladies

Orla I'm sorry to hear you are feeling so sick
I have just started to get some sickness and at the moment I am relishing the novelty ! My scan is Tuesday and I'm terrified there won't be a heart beat so I am taking this new symptom in good grace ( for now) I'm sure I will be saying different next week 
Have you tried twinnings ginger soothing tea bags? I think they work a little
Big  to you and hope you feel more like your old self soon

Purple apple
We are at the same stages all the way thro this aren't we ! I was going to post exactly the same
Obviously if orgasms puts the pregnancy at ANY risk it's not an option but I do think if its harmless it would be a really good thing for our relaxation and closeness in our relationships

I have read of women experiencing bleeds and or cramps after so just daren't risk it
Be interested to hear what others think

Can I ask, did you ladies feel better after your scans? I just can't relax and do not acknowledge I'm pregnant yet. It doesn't feel real and I daren't enjoy it or celebrate as I feel I'd be speaking to soon and it will all be taken away from me  

Best wishes to all
X


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Scan this morning
1 strong heart beat seen, everything ok
I'm so relieved
X


----------



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Excellent news Calypso am so pleased for you    
Are you going in for anymore scans or is that you signed off to the midwife? 

Orla x


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

I've got one more scan 3rd of September then I'm signed off
How are you feeling?
I've just got another sick note I threw up over my basket in morissons yesterday and today in the clinic car park  

To think I was willing sickness to start ...
Hope everyone doing ok
X


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Congratulations Calypso  

Do you still have cramps ? I dont and not even feel sick hope
it is normal   Although, I bought a new skirt cause
I cannot really fit in my old ones (bloated).


----------



## beegey (Apr 24, 2008)

Great news on the scan calypso !!! Not so great about the vomming but I am envious none the less! 

I have a scan on Friday and wish I had more symptoms. I also am very bloated and look like a skinny persons 6 months pg! (I am not skinny!)


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi apple
Thanks
Yes I do still have cramps , particularly after my scan yesterday. I found the scan quite painful which I've never found before. Maybe everything is swollen who knows! My tummy certainly is  
Think I might be buying some of those button extender things to increase my waist space

I would count yourself lucky with the lack of sickness. I know where you are coming from before my sickness started I thought it was a bad sign but you've had your scan and seen a heart beat and that's a really big milestone that alls well and progressing nicely, so you haven't got anything to worry about

How is everyone else? Any news
I hope you and feeling better orla
Has anyone heard from mrsk?
X


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey beegey

We crossed posts
I know exactly what you mean about wishing for sickness but don't ! Many have no sickness. Both my neighbours have had 2 children each with no sickness. Besides which, it's early days for you, I was the same!

Good luck for the scan
X


----------



## beegey (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Calypso, sorry was being tongue in cheek, sickness is ROUGH and I do not want it! I hadn't badly with my first, it was completely debilitating, I couldn't work, couldn't do anything in fact. I only threw up a couple of times but was relieved when I did as the constant nausea gets you down and at least there is some respite of feeling a bit perkier after...


I am trying to convince myself I don't have many symptoms as I am taking prednisolone for my immunes which can mask symptoms. Anyway, scan today so we will see if there is anything going on there. Only six weeks today so still early but my doc is going on hols for two weeks.


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Hi girls

I have diarrhea  

How long do you need to take the progesteron pessaries? 
Has your progesteron level been tested in anyways? I am in
7 weeks but my doctor has not seen me (but I had
a scan and I will have another one) as I am on holiday.I was to see him next week but we
are thinking of rearranging it to the week after which is week 9.
Do you think it is too late?


----------



## purple apple (May 27, 2013)

Hi, how is everyone doing. I had my second scan (first in the uk) everything is fine   My doctor told me I could stop progesterone but I opted for taking it until week 12. 

Is anyone else taking progesterone?


----------



## Brown-candy (Oct 24, 2013)

This was the luckiest thread av ever read. More bfp than bfn. Wel done girls!


----------

